# Can I smoke lamb ribs like I smoke beef/pork ribs?



## Smokeduck (Nov 23, 2019)

Usually in beef ribs or pork ribs, you can do the 3-2-1 method and guarantee some fall of the bone tender ribs. What I see is that most people here who smoke lamb cutlets or ribs only take it to 135-145 IT. 

Can I take the temp up to ~200 and pull the meat? 
Or does it not have enough fat? 

So basically my question is, Why do some cuts of lamb are smoked/cooked up to a certain temperature like steaks and some lamb cuts are smoked up to ~200 and then pulled. How do I identify which is which. 

I started wondering about this when I smoked a lamb shank just a hours ago, I treated it like a brisket and removed at at 190f. It was very tough and wasn't tender at all. I was confused, was I supposed to pull at much earlier or leave it till 200? 

I also started to wonder how they do whole lamb BBQ. How do they know which parts need which time and temp so they get  good tenderness all around?

Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 23, 2019)

I found a few recipes online and all had the ribs going 3-3 1/2 hours until tender unwrapped. Likely just do the bend test and look for good pull back on the bones. https://amazingribs.com/tested-recipes/lamb-recipes/smoked-lamb-ribs-recipe


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 23, 2019)

I would say most of the things you are seeing with the lower internal temps are not really lamb ribs but "rack of lamb" that has the loin attached to it and the meat between the bones cut removed to "french" the rack. So it would really be more like cooking a pork tenderloin rather than pork ribs.


----------



## Smokeduck (Nov 23, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I found a few recipes online and all had the ribs going 3-3 1/2 hours until tender unwrapped. Likely just do the bend test and look for good pull back on the bones. https://amazingribs.com/tested-recipes/lamb-recipes/smoked-lamb-ribs-recipe



Yeah I guess I want confused with the lamb chops, I think they cook those to IT and not to pull


----------



## Smokeduck (Nov 23, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> I would say most of the things you are seeing with the lower internal temps are not really lamb ribs but "rack of lamb" that has the loin attached to it and the meat between the bones cut removed to "french" the rack. So it would really be more like cooking a pork tenderloin rather than pork ribs.



I am sorry but whats the difference? I know the difference in terms of looks, like I identify it. But in terms of muscle structure are lamb  ribs fatty like pork ribs? So is that why we can cook them like pork ribs?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2019)

General Rule for which cuts you eat cooked until they are FOTB and those to eat cooked more Rare, Med/Rare or Pink, Medium. Note the following...
If the Muscle does a lot of WORK, walking, breathing and carrying the bulk of the animals weight,  smoke to 205 or until it's falling off the bones. These are Shanks, Legs, Shoulders, Breast or Brisket, Ribs (Not including Loin or Back strap), and Bellies.
If the Muscle does Little Work like just keeps the Belly from Dragging on the ground, smoke to 120, Rare, 130 Med/Rare, 140 Medium or 150 Med Well. These Tender Cuts are, the Back Muscle over the length of the Ribs, up to the Upper rear Hip. If you cook any higher, the meat will be dry and tough. You will notice, these Tender Cuts come from the UPPER Portion and Expensive portion of the animal, again from the Shoulder to the Hip. With Pork, this is where the phrase, " They Eat High off the Hog, " comes from. It's referring to folks that are so Wealthy they are able to afford the Expensive, Tender Cuts from the " Upper " Back of a Pig, or any 4 legged animal...JJ


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 23, 2019)

Ok i see what your asking now. Ill try and explain the best i can. This will apply to any animal.  Think about the muscles that work all the time. Muscles at work need low and slow to render down the all the tougher muscles and connective tissues.  Then think about muscles that dont get used much. Like the loin or the tenderloin.  Muscles at rest need hot and fast. Less conective tissues to break down. When meat is cooked it starts to contract  and when it does it will squeeze out moisture. So cuts with no fat or conective tissues to break down and replace that moisture need cooked quicky and to a lower internal temp to keep as  much moisture in as posible. On the cuts that are full of conective tissues hot and fast will not break down the collagen in the conective tissues.  And will be tough and not edible.  I hope that helps explain it a little bit. Some others here may be able to explain a little further.


----------



## Smokeduck (Nov 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> General Rule for which cuts you eat cooked until they are FOTB and those to eat cooked more Rare, Med/Rare or Pink, Medium. Note the following...
> If the Muscle does a lot of WORK, walking, breathing and calling the bulk of the animals weught,  smoke to 205 or until it's nearly falling off the bones. These are Shanks, Legs, Shoulders, Breast or Brisket, Ribs (Not including Loin or Back strap), and Bellies.
> If the Muscle does Little Work like just keeps the Belly from Dragging on the ground, smoke to 120, Rare, 130 Med/Rare, 140 Medium or 150 Med Well. These Tender Cuts are, the Back Muscle over the length of the Ribs, and the Upper rear Hip. If you cook any higher, the meat will be dry and tough. You will notice, these Tender Cuts come from the UPPER Portion and Expensive portion of the animal, again from the Shoulder to the Hip. With Pork, this is where the phrase, " They Eat High of the Hog, " comes from. It's referring to folks that are so Wealthy they are able to afford the Expensive, Tender Cuts from the " Upper " Back of a Pig, or any 4 legged animal...JJ



Thanks this explains it very well!

Though I've seen a lot of recipes smoke leg of lambs to medium rare, how do these people get tender results? 

One more question if I may, the lamb shank I smoked yesterday, I removed it at 186 almost. If I let it stay at 200 would It get more tender? At 186 it was quite dry, will leaving it more not dry it out even more?

I guess the worst situation would be if you have tough working muscle and no fat, then that would impossible to smoke I reckon without it drying out.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj
  beat me to it, lol!


----------



## Smokeduck (Nov 23, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Ok i see what your asking now. Ill try and explain the best i can. This will apply to any animal.  Think about the muscles that work all the time. Muscles at work need low and slow to render down the all the tougher muscles and connective tissues.  Then think about muscles that dont get used much. Like the loin or the tenderloin.  Muscles at rest need hot and fast. Less conective tissues to break down. When meat is cooked it starts to contract  and when it does it will squeeze out moisture. So cuts with no fat or conective tissues to break down and replace that moisture need cooked quicky and to a lower internal temp to keep as  much moisture in as posible. On the cuts that are full of conective tissues hot and fast will not break down the collagen in the conective tissues.  And will be tough and not edible.  I hope that helps explain it a little bit. Some others here may be able to explain a little further.



Thanks that does make a lot of sense.

So I guess we have two variables, the type of cut we are working with, and the amount of fat/connective tissues it has.  Smoking focuses on the harder muscles and need the time to break down. Did I get that right :)


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes i think your on track. But keep in mind fat does help hold some moisture but its not all about the fat. When you eat pulled pork for instance and it has that nice "fatty " mouth feel to it....its probably not the fat. Its most likely the collagen that has broken down over that long and low temp cook


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 23, 2019)

If it's truly a rack of lamb ribs then too little fat will not be your problem friend. They are ALL fat in my experience. Your actual meat/purchase weight will be very little, but the relatively little meat left over is heaven. I usually get almost a full cool-whip container of rendered fat per rack of lamb ribs..

That stuff is awesome as well. Use it like you would bacon grease.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2019)

Smokeduck said:


> Thanks this explains it very well!
> 
> Though I've seen a lot of recipes smoke leg of lambs to medium rare, how do these people get tender results?
> 
> ...



As I said above, it's a General Rule. There are some additional factors. AGE of the animal. With a young Lamb 12 months old or less, the Active muscles will be more tender than an a Sheep, over a year old. Likewise, the Inactive muscle will be SUPER TENDER. Lamb Shoulder and Breast are still somewhat tough. The rear Legs, of a young " Spring Lamb " are tender enough to eat Medium or slightly more rare. Labels matter. Lamb by virtue of its age can be tender but Spring Lamb is what you want for tender legs.
Same goes for Veal, Suckling Pig, a Yearling Buck or Doe, a Young 12 pound Turkey, vs a 26 pounder. A 4 Pound Chicken vs an 8 Pound Roaster and so on.
The Activity Level of the animal matters. Lambs, Calves, Poultry, Piglets, raised in cages, can't move much so the muscles have less connective tissue and are more Tender than Free Range or Pastured animals that walk and run around.

Lamb Shank. The Shank of all animals are were the Leg Muscles, with their Tendons and heavy Connective Tissue coma together. This portion of the leg has to bear the the weight with fewer Muscle Cells to carry the load. Hence, contain the Most Connective tissue making them the Toughest part of the animal. Looong Low and Slow cooking is needed to breakdown the connective tissue. ONLY adding Moisture can accelerate this process, somewhat, still takes 3-4 hours.  This is why Shanks are most frequently BRAISED.Browned the halfway covered in liquid, Wine and Broth, then the pot is Covered to build tenderizing Steam. Simply put, You didn't Cook the Shanks long enough to breakdown the tough connective tissues...JJ


----------



## Smokeduck (Nov 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> As I said above, it's a General Rule. There are some additional factors. AGE of the animal. With a young Lamb 12 months old or less, the Active muscles will be more tender than an a Sheep, over a year old. Likewise, the Inactive muscle will be SUPER TENDER. Lamb Shoulder and Breast are still somewhat tough. The rear Legs, of a young " Spring Lamb " are tender enough to eat Medium or slightly more rare. Labels matter. Lamb by virtue of its age can be tender but Spring Lamb is what you want for tender legs.
> Same goes for Veal, Suckling Pig, a Yearling Buck or Doe, a Young 12 pound Turkey, vs a 26 pounder. A 4 Pound Chicken vs an 8 Pound Roaster and so on.
> The Activity Level of the animal matters. Lambs, Calves, Poultry, Piglets, raised in cages, can't move much so the muscles have less connective tissue and are more Tender than Free Range or Pastured animals that walk and run around.
> 
> Lamb Shank. The Shank of all animals are were the Leg Muscles, with their Tendons and heavy Connective Tissue coma together. This portion of the leg has to bear the the weight with fewer Muscle Cells to carry the load. Hence, contain the Most Connective tissue making them the Toughest part of the animal. Looong Low and Slow cooking is needed to breakdown the connective tissue. ONLY adding Moisture can accelerate this process, somewhat, still takes 3-4 hours.  This is why Shanks are most frequently BRAISED.Browned the halfway covered in liquid, Wine and Broth, then the pot is Covered to build tenderizing Steam. Simply put, You didn't Cook the Shanks long enough to breakdown the tough connective tissues...JJ



I can't thank you enough for writing this. My mind suddenly clicked and I was like ahhh makes sense. Wish I knew sooner before I threw the lamb shank in the smoker, oh well that was a very good learning experience for me. Yep that totally explains why nobody smokes lamb shanks you'll see tons of braising recipes but not really any smoking recipes for Shanks. Thanks again for the help


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2019)

You are welcome. You can Smoke Lamb Shanks tender. But it will take, who knows how long and you will need to generate steam for high humidity, or smoke them swimming in the broth for your sauce. I'll stick to 3-4 hours in a nice Red Wine and Mushroom Sauce...JJ


----------

